# where r u peter,lol



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

peter u still about, need my new car sorted, full paintwork as a lot of fine scratches:buffer:

bought a 2006 astra sports hatch 2l turbo (170) soon 2 be remapped:thumb:
need 2 replace them crappy alloys asap:driver:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Peter Richards is still about. He's posted about his new van today. Look for the thread his number is on the Van n one on the photos


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hi andy still here mate , hows things with you, thanks cupra for the initial reply , pm me your number ill give you a call


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

well looked out window at b4 8am and guess whos sat in this van:lol:










after a chat and coke(drink,lol) straight to work:thumb:


----------

